# Operation? What operation?



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Well two days after Bruno's snip & he went to the vets for a check up this a.m. All looks fine but he has to keep the cone on as he can't stop licking his bits (or lack of them!) the second I take it off. Vet said he should stay chilled, no walks yet & def no jumping?! Yeah right - bounced all round the surgery, jumped on his hind legs when she was getting a treat for him then tried to jump on my lap when I was sitting on a chair in the waiting room. Just goes to show there's no way to keep a cockapoo down!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was the same way if she saw someone she would get all excited and jump on them. I tried to stop her but there was no way! She healed fine though she had an inflatable collar and a onesie on but that didn't stop her. She didn't jump on any furniture etc....I think that is what is the worse if they jump up and down from high places. I don't think there is any way to keep a cockapoo calm .............well not Molly anyhow

Hope Bruno has a speedy recovery


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha! yeah lots of them have no issues at all. lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad it's all done now, hope he recovers quickly (which it sounds like he is!).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good old Bruno - still after licking his bits (or none bits) bless him, he pest sound like he's too concerned by it all x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope Bruno is behaving himself today


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I hope Bruno is behaving himself today


I hope he's misbehaving..... That will mean he's back to his good old self


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased all went well with the neutering  Hey nothing can keep a good dog down ...

It sounds like he is having a good recovery, which is great  ahh love him xxx


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad the op goes very smoothly never bothers him much, sending more healing thoughts.


----------

